# DetailersDomain.com - Maserati GrandTurismo Sport - Paint Correction, Opti Coat, Xpel



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Detailer's Domain: Maserati Grandturismo Sport - paint correction - Opti Coat - clear film removal and install

This Maserati Grandturismo Sport was brought in by a great customer of ours. He requested to remove the front clear film and reinstall as well as wrap the rear bumper with clear film. We followed up by prepping the areas for clear film - compound and polishing required prior to clear film installation.

We followed by correcting the imperfections on the paint with Menznera FG400 with a Meg's Microfiber Cutting Disc and finished it out with Sonax 4/6 and an Uber Orange Pad, followed by cleaning up the paint preparing it for Opti Coat.

Other services provided were a wheel and wheel well detailing including prepping the wheels for Opti Coat. We have found Opti Coat on wheels a great way to protect wheels and provide easier clean up over time.

The interior was vacuumed and cleaned, the leather was cleaned and conditioned.

*Exterior*

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Decon with Auto Finesse Iron Out
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Menzerna FG400
- Final Polish - Sonax Perfect Finish 4/6
- Last step - Opticoat
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned - polished - Opti Coat
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

*Interior:*
- Complete interior steam cleaned
- Complete interior vac
- Vinyl/Plastics cleaned up
- Leather cleaned and condition

Engine
- Clean
- Dress

*Products used:*
Adam's Car Wash
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Stoner's Tarminator
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Sonax Multi Star
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Menzerna FG400
Sonax Perfect Finish
Opti Coat
Adam's Super VRT
Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner
Adam's Metal Polish 1
Adam's Metal Polish 2

*Interior*
Sonax Carpet and Upholstery Cleaner
1Z einszett ****pit
Leather Master Plus Kit

*Engine* (not shown)
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Adam's In and Out Spray
*
Tools used*
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber Quick Detail MF Towels
Uber All Purpose MF Towels
Rupes LHR75E
Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 15ES Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Meg's MF Cutting Pad
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Uber Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Adam's Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Check out the video and after shots


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Top job :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice work :thumb: Also like the picture with the little Fiat


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job!


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

OMG what a car!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

thats a bit of a beast:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Fantastic work as always..What an amazing car..Well done


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Really liked the video. Well done mate.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

That video is Ace.

Can't say what I liked most - the car, the detail or the video making skills.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, love the video:thumb:.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Good work & what a car!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Great job, tragic wheels.


----------

